# Noticias y eventos > Busco/ Ofrezco magos >  Magos para actuación en Logroño

## mago alcala

El día 8 de enero de 2011 (sábado), se celebra la 18ª Gala Mágica de Navidad en Logroño en el Auditorio del Ayuntamiento. Todo aquel que quiera participar que me mande un e-mail, o me llame por teléfono. En el correo que me mandéis tiene que poner:
- Nombre
- Nombre artístico
- Pequeño resumen de lo que hacéis en una gala de este tipo.
- Cuanto lleváis en la magia.
- Cuanto tiempo lleváis actuando y pequeño resumen de las actuaciones realizadas en los sitios que consideréis más importantes o más interesantes.
- Vuestro caché real (aquí no entraría alojamiento, manutención y gastos de viaje).
- Vuestro caché para esta gala, o arreglado, descontando gastos (aquí  se os paga alojamiento, manutención y gastos de viaje).
- Si tenéis algún soporte donde podamos veros mucho mejor (video, YouTube, etc.).
Necesitamos os pongáis en contacto conmigo urgentemente o pasaremos a contratación directa sin una preselección.

Contacto:
Mago Alcalá
magoalcala@ono.com
TEL.+34610604882

----------


## mayico

Una pregunta, de cuanto tiempo sería el número?

----------


## ignoto

> Una pregunta, de cuanto tiempo sería el número?


¿Y cuantos juegos de magia debe tener?

Supongo que uno oferta la gama de espectáculos que considera apropiada para el entorno que se oferta y los promotores elegirán al o a los que crean más adecuados.

----------


## mayico

No ignoto, ya he solucionado mi cuestión, sabiendo que tipo de gala es, preguntaba de cuanto tiempo aproximado sería el número, y Alcalá me ha comentado que unos 15 minutos, y en esos quince minutos se puenden hacer muuuuuuchas cosas.

----------


## mago alcala

Eso es el tiempo de cada participante no puede exceder de 15 minutos.

----------


## mayico

Si jejeje, a eso me refería alcala.
Estoy mirando ya que Sarapón, mi compañero www.sarapinysarapon.com es enfermero y... ese día seguro que trabaja, así que estoy mirando a ver si yo podría hacer algo como en el festival de Castellón, que fui como invitado, pero ya te digo, tengo que mirarlo me hace ilusión la verdad.

----------


## mago alcala

Ya está en marcha la gala y una conferencia de hipnosis.

El día 7 de enero de 2010, en la sala Gonzalo de Berceo, conferencia abierta para todo el mundo interesado en el tema de Hipnosis Teatral, a cargo de nuestro amigo Jeff.

El día 8 de enero de 2010, la 18ª gala Mágica de Navidad, en el Auditorio del Ayuntamiento de Logroño, a las 20:00 horas, con el siguiente reparto de artistas:

Arturo el Grande (Presentador) http://www.arturoelgrande.com
Serjo (Pesadilla de Libertad) http://www.serjomagic.com
Jeff (Hipnosis) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LvjYk87Y_E&feature=player_embedded#! 
 Y http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ua2AaNpq6NQ&feature=player_embedded
Mag Gerard (magia cómica) http://www.teatremagic.com
Pedro III (Grandes Ilusiones) http://www.pedrotercero.com

Después de la gala nos vamos todos juntos a cenar en una bodega, al mismo caño o calado, Bodegas Franco Españolas, todo de piedra entre sus cubas antiquísimas, por supuesto la visitaremos y veremos cosas muy curiosas en ella. Y lo mejor el menú:

- Jamón de la sierra
- Ensalada de bonito
- Espárragos especiales
- Pimientos del piquillo al horno
- langostinos a la plancha
- Solomillo de buey a la parrilla con salsa española (se puede cambiar por pescado)
- Mil hojas de nata y crema
- Vino, licores de bodega, agua mineral y café.

Un día perfecto y mágico.

----------

